# Tailspin design revisited...



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Remember the tailspinner I made and said I would send out? Well I tried it for myself first and I am glad I did! I got a lot of hits but missed a ton of hookups. I came to the conclusion that the body, not the tail was getting hit. Well here is a mock up of the new and hopefully improved design. 
A couple of changes:
The treble in the middle 
I will epoxy the three main beads to the wire instead of having the "u" bend keep them from sliding down. For a panfish lure I think epoxy will be tough enough lol!
The rear hook is a red octopus hook while the treble is a red Eagle claw. I am debating if I should leave the treble's clevis free turning or just epoxy that sucker too. Oh yeah, and I am shortening the gap between the main beads and the tail end from what is depicted in this drawing....
Crappie and rockbass really seemed to go for it. I will be conducting further tests this spring.
Thoughts?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Job!
If you are going to shorten the main body wire, then why not let the beads and the treble move, this may make a little sound going thru the water and may also help the rig not to twist or run crooked.
A problem with hookups may also come from the single hook in the rear...if the hook spins down on the retrieve it may not connect with a fish coming up on the lure...maybe a treble on the rear also???
It may also benefit you to run a swivel and snap combo to keep it running "true"!
I could see this as a nice panfish bait!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Nice Job!
> If you are going to shorten the main body wire, then why not let the beads and the treble move, this may make a little sound going thru the water and may also help the rig not to twist or run crooked.
> A problem with hookups may also come from the single hook in the rear...if the hook spins down on the retrieve it may not connect with a fish coming up on the lure...maybe a treble on the rear also???
> It may also benefit you to run a swivel and snap combo to keep it running "true"!
> I could see this as a nice panfish bait!


I ran both the octopus and trebles in the back and both missed a ton. I think I will make both versions.

Hmm as far as the beads being loose, you have a good point. I will just have to put a little "u" bend like I did the first time as you can see here. I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Photog, I like the overall concept you're trying to achieve with your baits, especially the red hooks.
My concern is with the weight. Beaded inline spinners, like the C.P. Swing, are too light to cast effectively or to get down quick enough for a long retrieve in the strikezone. Have you experimented with a lead bead or two in different positions? If you can balance it out, I'll bet you'd have a winner....Keep up the good work!--Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow said:


> Photog, I like the overall concept you're trying to achieve with your baits, especially the red hooks.
> My concern is with the weight. Beaded inline spinners, like the C.P. Swing, are too light to cast effectively or to get down quick enough for a long retrieve in the strikezone. Have you experimented with a lead bead or two in different positions? If you can balance it out, I'll bet you'd have a winner....Keep up the good work!--Tim..................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 54189


For reasons I won't get into I am avoiding lead. However there are alternatives like steel etc I can try. Good idea.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Photog said:


> I ran both the octopus and trebles in the back and both missed a ton. I think I will make both versions.
> 
> Hmm as far as the beads being loose, you have a good point. I will just have to put a little "u" bend like I did the first time as you can see here. I really appreciate the feedback!


I had a similar issue with my Frenzy Flickers...they had trebles that kinda had a closed gap, so I switched them to BassStar Spintech trebles which have a wider gap and now I hardly miss a fish with them! The Spintechs also weigh more so they may help with the casting of you lure!


----------

